# Maine Rehabbers?



## bronwyn (Nov 14, 2008)

Hi!

I am a NYS Licensed Rehabber, but after "Hurricane Baby Season" I came up to visit may family in Maine. My brother in a building contractor and found a few baby pigeon nests that could not be relocated and I have been raising the pigeons (3). They are just about ready for soft release. 

Is there a rehabber in Maine who can help me by soft releasing? I am not in a location where there is a substantial flock (suburbs of Portland).

Neither of the rehab centers I have contacted do soft releases (York Center and Avian Haven). 

I can't bring them back to New York as it is illegal to bring wildlife across state lines.

I will drive anywhere in Maine to get my sweet trio in good hands for a soft release!

I don't know if I can post a picture, but I'll try to show you one I raised from about 3 days old.

Thank you so much!

Bronwyn
(Did the pic attachment come through?)


----------



## Print Tippler (May 18, 2011)

Pigeons rant protected by any wild life law since they are feral. Technically all you would need would be 10 day health certificate from a vet to go across state lines. I move animals in a van and have never been asked to present the certificate to anyone


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

It was so nice talking to you  Let me know how you make out with the babies.


----------

